

Linda coordination language - n2n3
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linda_(coordination_language)

======
gruseom
Utterly frivolous, but the Ruby port of Linda (given the language's Japanese
origins) seems to me to have the funniest project name ever. I couldn't stop
laughing when I ran across it:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinda_(Ruby_programming_languag...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rinda_\(Ruby_programming_language\))

Perhaps this wasn't intentional, but I sure hope it was.

~~~
shiro
I'm not an English native speaker and asking from pure curiosity: What's funny
about the name? Does it have some connotations?

~~~
lmz
I'm not gruseom, but I'm guessing it's funny because of the stereotype that
Japanese people can't pronounce 'l' and will replace it with 'r'.

~~~
gruseom
Yes, "Rinda" is "Linda" pronounced with a Japanese accent, which along with
the fact that Ruby starts with an R makes it the perfect name for that
particular project. Unfortunately these things stop being funny and start
sounding kind of mean when you spell them out in writing. My comment is
absolutely not in that spirit; I just think it's the quintessentially
whimsical name, really the only possible name for a Ruby implementation of
Linda, and I cling to the fantasy of a room full of people (or at least one)
rolling on the floor laughing when they thought of it.

~~~
shiro
Thanks, it makes sense. I just wanted to check if there's any connotations not
on dictionaries.

------
luckydude
I have always thought that C-linda was one of the more elegant answers to
distributed computing. It would be cool to see this make a come back.

------
lucifer
[http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/tools/JavaSp...](http://java.sun.com/developer/technicalArticles/tools/JavaSpaces/)

